# I’m looking for a quality anti-slip floor treatment



## kolsen

I’m looking for a quality anti-slip floor treatment for my son’s new place. The floors are slick as ice and I’m afraid he or someone else could hurt themselves. He’s not one for area rugs (or for decoration at all really) and could use a more permanent solution.


----------



## planealexander

I had an issue with the lack of traction on the tile in my kitchen and bathrooms. What type of flooring does your son have?


----------



## kolsen

Living room and hallways are wood but the kitchen and bathrooms are tile too. What did you do for the tile?


----------



## planealexander

I'm not sure about the wood but for tile I used a certain product I found from another DIY member. You can go on google and type in "non slip tile", it'll be the first link. I ordered it from the website and got it in less than a week! I would at least check it out!


----------



## kolsen

Thanks a ton! I’ll let Josh know!


----------



## bassJAM

How long has he been in this place? If it's been for a short time (just a few days) it could just be that the floors were polished/cleaned using the wrong thing by someone wanting the house to look nice to sell, and once the finish wears off in a few more days they'll be fine.


----------



## leenamark1

You will find many non-skid products in the market that act as a paint that will make any type of floor slip-resistant when wet, including tile, marble, granite, terrazzo, cement, wood fiberglass and vinyl.
You can do it yourself too.


----------



## Thurman

I was asked to do this to a back porch/covered deck a few years ago. The older lady stated that sometimes she slips when just walking across this wooden floor. I went to a local paint store (can I say Sherwin-Williams?) and asked what they had to do this with. The sales person showed me some glass beads which were very small, like a powder. He had a few samples of these being used with paint, stain, clear coat, etc. You could rub your hand across these and feel the grit but it was not harsh. They mixed it into the stain I was going to use and told me to make sure and shake it really good before applying and to stir it occasionally while using it. This worked out really good for her. You cannot see the grit material as you can the rougher material. She even walked across it bare-footed and stated that it was not that "gritty" a feeling.


----------



## joecaption

http://www.gp.com/build/densshield-tilebacker-board#


----------



## leenamark1

In order to avoid any major/minor accidents caused due to slipping on wet floors, a precautionary measure that you could take is to get your floors treated with non-slip treatments. All you need to do is find the perfect non slip treatment depending on your floor type and then make an appropriate purchase.


----------



## roofingquotes

I use Safe Grip Anti Slip for treating slippery tiles. You can apply it in different surfaces. I use this at home.


----------



## ToolSeeker

A mistake some people make is they put wall tile on floors and they are extremely slick. That is why you can put floor tile on walls but not wall tile on floors.


----------

